# unable to burn an audio CD



## JinxLeRai (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I own a two-year-old Mac running Tiger 10.4.11, and suddenly (in the past few weeks) I am unable to burn audio CDs. When I try to burn directly from iTunes, it acts like it's starting the process, but then it ejects the CD and says "The attempt to burn a disc failed. The device failed to respond properly, unable to recover or retry." I've got Toast Titanium and have tried burning with that too, but I get this error message:

The drive reported an error:
Sense key = ILLEGAL REQUEST
Sense code = 0x2C
COMMAND SEQUENCE ERROR

I also tried using a free download burning program, ExpressBurn, with no success. Since this is apparently not related to any particular program, I fear that it must be an issue with my computer itself.

I've tried repairing disk permissions, restarting the applications, restarting the computer, deleting files to free up space on my hard drive, trying a smaller playlist, checking to make sure all the songs are mp3s, and trying a new CD. This is getting really annoying. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it happen burning data CDs? (non-audio CDs)
Does it occur with a different brand blank CD?

If so it sounds like a failing drive or dirty optics. If you're still under AppleCare warranty best bet is to take it in.

If your lucky you can might have success using some compressed air with the long nozzle to clean some dirt out by sliding into the slot opening.


----------

